# P7 holster suggestions



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Hello all,

Some of you might have seen my post in the general semi-auto section about my new used P7 that my wife gave me. I will most likely use it as an occasional CCW. I would like to ask if anyone can post some comments and/or suggestions on any holsters you have used for this particular weapon.

Thanks in advance,
PhilR.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Sorry I missed this thread earlier. I posted some websites for P7 holsters a PM to you.
Charlie


----------



## dourdave (May 6, 2007)

PhilR:

Maybe Charlie already informed you about "the cult" but if not, go to---

http://www.parkcitiestactical.com click on "Bulletin Board" and scroll to "the cult of the P7". Hours of good info and many fine people.


----------

